# Amazon Prime Problem ?



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

I've had a big posh telly for a while and been content with the HD stuff provided by our IPTV subscription. But a few days ago, our lass says she has an Amazon prime subscription so I jumped in and we were getting proper 4K programs to watch which was awesome 

But today Amazon have sussed where we are (Lanzarote) and we keep getting the message "This title is not available in your current location"

Boooo!. The missus pays it in the UK so she can have stuff delivered to her elderly mother.

Is there a way around this ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Yorick said:


> I've had a big posh telly for a while and been content with the HD stuff provided by our IPTV subscription. But a few days ago, our lass says she has an Amazon prime subscription so I jumped in and we were getting proper 4K programs to watch which was awesome
> 
> But today Amazon have sussed where we are (Lanzarote) and we keep getting the message "This title is not available in your current location"
> 
> ...


Alas poor Yorick! Sorry, I couldn't resist, I've had a beer or two....


----------



## Randy&Kathy (Feb 11, 2019)

You will likely need to set up a Vritual Private Network (VPN). A VPN will hide your location and supposedly you can access information from any area of the world. Supposedly even Amazon hasn't figured out a way around that yet. It is worth a try but not free, at least not any that you should trust are free.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was reading about this exact thing a few days ago. I no longer remember where, so can't send a link.
Apparently it's down to Brexit! Amazon believe that allowing UK users to login and use their UK rights now breaches some copyright agreements. Hence the message. In some instances Amazon have also removed the original language even if it was in a variant of English. You only get the local to the TV set's language.
The solution is indeed a VPN and your TV should have a software shop built in to it where they list and let you download onto the TV memory a compatible one.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Yorick said:


> I've had a big posh telly for a while and been content with the HD stuff provided by our IPTV subscription. But a few days ago, our lass says she has an Amazon prime subscription so I jumped in and we were getting proper 4K programs to watch which was awesome
> 
> But today Amazon have sussed where we are (Lanzarote) and we keep getting the message "This title is not available in your current location"
> 
> ...


....... Consider buying Prime for your Amazon.es account if you have one .... then change your account settings to your chosen language - you don't get everything Prime (UK) offers, but it is a pretty comprehensive offering. Prime(ES) is about €36/year - and of course you also get the other non-video benefits for that as well.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Randy&Kathy said:


> You will likely need to set up a Vritual Private Network (VPN). A VPN will hide your location and supposedly you can access information from any area of the world. Supposedly even Amazon hasn't figured out a way around that yet. It is worth a try but not free, at least not any that you should trust are free.


Amazon Prime uses pretty robust software to try to defeat people using VPN to hide their IP address. NordVPN seems one of the best, as it has hundreds of UK servers and has strong connection.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Our Prime account is with Amazon.es, and not only do we get the TV streaming service but free delivery, an excellent music streaming service and lots of free e-books. It costs just €35 a year, which is cheaper than a VPN.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Amazon Prime uses pretty robust software to try to defeat people using VPN to hide their IP address. NordVPN seems one of the best, as it has hundreds of UK servers and has strong connection.


NordVPN is great - I use it - but there is no native TV app for it, so it is not a straightforward install if using on anything other than a PC/Mac, tablet or phone.......


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't understand the issue about UK deliveries, I have stuff delivered in the UK with a Spanish Prime account, not often I admit, but it does work.
And as noted here, Spanish Prime is about half the price of UK Prime!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Yorick said:


> I've had a big posh telly for a while and been content with the HD stuff provided by our IPTV subscription. But a few days ago, our lass says she has an Amazon prime subscription so I jumped in and we were getting proper 4K programs to watch which was awesome
> 
> But today Amazon have sussed where we are (Lanzarote) and we keep getting the message "This title is not available in your current location"
> 
> ...


There is a way round it. First off get amazon.es its half the uk price and you can still get free deliveries to the UK as long as you add the Uk address to the .es account. Cant use Prime though, its country specific.

Setup Nord (its the one we use) and then set the TV up with the advanced DNS settings, this links the TV with your Nord account. 
Now you will only be able to 'see' Spanish Prime on the TV, BUT if your PC (I use a Mac and it works) set on Nord to a UK server you will see a lot of the UK shows. Select the ones you want and put the\m in your favourites. When you go to the TV as if by magic they will be there now.

This works for me around 95% of the time.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Our Prime account is with Amazon.es, and not only do we get the TV streaming service but free delivery, an excellent music streaming service and lots of free e-books. It costs just €35 a year, which is cheaper than a VPN.


Is music included with prime? I never knew that and I have it!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> Is music included with prime? I never knew that and I have it!


Yes, but I wouldn't class it as excellent personally.... horses for courses!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Yes, but I wouldn't class it as excellent personally.... horses for courses!


thanks. I’ll take a look. I’ve not seen much about it. Amazon tv is ok but not as good as U.K. or USA. Price related I suspect


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Yes, but I wouldn't class it as excellent personally.... horses for courses!


Not as good as Spotify (which we also subscribe to) but with over two million songs there must be something for all tastes!





Amazon Music Prime


Escucha más de 2 millones de canciones con Amazon Music Prime (Incluido con Amazon Prime) - Periodo de prueba gratis de 30 días



www.amazon.es


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Not as good as Spotify (which we also subscribe to) but with over two million songs there must be something for all tastes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. We have both Amazon music and Spotify. Both my wife and I love Spotify hands down. If you have a chance, listen to Maurizio Pollini´s performance on Spotify of Prokofiev´s Sonata No. 7. This may be the most beautiful piano performance I have ever heard.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

timwip said:


> Agreed. We have both Amazon music and Spotify. Both my wife and I love Spotify hands down. If you have a chance, listen to Maurizio Pollini´s performance on Spotify of Prokofiev´s Sonata No. 7. This may be the most beautiful piano performance I have ever heard.


I will do that right now, thank you!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Yesi tried music last night. Prefer Spotify ☺. I'll look at ebooks though. I've got an old kindle wonder if it'll connect to that


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

I think to compare Spotify fairly with the Amazon product you'd need the separate subscription to Amazon Music - not just the limited catalogue that you get with Prime Music - that's where the 70+ million songs are.


----------

